# Lowering Reps & Adding Weight or...



## MightyKing (Dec 18, 2000)

Is it better to go 10-8-6 and add 5 or 10 pounds each time or to go 10-10-10 and stay at the same weight?


----------



## The Master (Dec 18, 2000)

Well, I guess it depends on your goals. To gain size, a pyramid works better, gradually increasing weight, and decreasing reps, then back again, lower weight higher reps.

But, sometimes to mix things up I will do same weight same reps for an entire workout just to keep the muscles guessing!


----------



## MightyKing (Dec 18, 2000)

heh, thanks


----------



## IRON PIMPER (Dec 19, 2000)

pyramid all the way. its the best way to gain strength and safestest in my opinion.

---------------------------------------------
LOWER VOLUME TRAINING IS FOR WUSSIES WITH NO HEART!!!


----------



## crowman (Dec 19, 2000)

I think it depends how long you have been training.  If you are a beginner, straight sets are definetly the way to go.  If you've been training for a while, pyramid all the way.

-Crowman

------------------
MASS ABOVE ALL


----------



## Scotty the Body (Dec 19, 2000)

I use to pyramid but find it better now to start with a weight I can do 10-12 reps (after warmup) to failure and keep that same weight through my sets.


----------



## MightyKing (Dec 19, 2000)

Thanks guys


----------



## mac sloan (Dec 19, 2000)

Try experimenting as there is no best way,to each his own.

------------------
train smart not hard


----------



## Behemouth (Dec 26, 2000)

i agree with mac sloan. there is no right way as long as you feel that the muscle has been worked good and what ever gives you the best gains.

------------------
LESS IS MORE


----------

